# Behind the power curve



## tlock96 (Feb 3, 2016)

So I now have a very steep uphill battle, and I wish that I found this sight sooner, because now I know of all the treading I have to do. At this moment I leave for boot camp on the 8th and the problem is my treading water. I have a recon contract and have been swimming my ass off both with and without fins. However I have not worked as hard on my treading water ability with under a week left until I leave I'm hoping to overcome this set back.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 3, 2016)

Practice is the only way to get good at treading water, just don't quit is the only advice I can give you.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 3, 2016)

Holy moly.  A week to turn yourself into a human egg-beater.  That's tough.  Yeah, practice and don't quit.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 3, 2016)

I can't really say much about what you might experience at recon training. If you are a strong swimmer though you shouldn't have any problem staying afloat. My only experience though is with SOFcert and our monthly get thrown in the water blind folded rituals and swim whatever distance it was in full gear with weapon which is the part I had the most trouble with. There really is no good way to swim with a m-16. I am sure most of these guys are way better at it than I was though. I'm just saying it was so much easier to tread water in full gear than it was to swim in full gear for me anyways. YMMV 

Regardless I wish you the best of luck and has been said before. DON"T QUIT!


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 3, 2016)

You'll get practice during swim week.  I don't remember exactly how long they make you tread but you'll get decent at it, especially if you're already a good swimmer.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Feb 3, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Holy moly.  A week to turn yourself into a human egg-beater.  That's tough.  Yeah, practice and don't quit.



That's all there is to the right form, just keep doing two egg beater motions with your legs, correct?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 3, 2016)

bcrimz47 said:


> That's all there is to the right form, just keep doing two egg beater motions with your legs, correct?



Personally I seem to do a _bit_ better at the bicycle thing, but I think the egg-beater method is the "right" way.


----------



## Jäger (Feb 3, 2016)

Good luck with boot camp.  Don't worry to much about it.  Besides, the only time you swim for the duration of Recruit Training is a few days devoted to passing in the pool during swim week.  So you won't be swimming much for the next three months other than qualifying in the pool as basic.  You should be able to get intermediate in the pool as well.  That's the highest they will test you until you get to your schooling for Recon.  You won't do anything related to swimming at ITB.

My advice is swim a lot when you are on boot leave, and if you have weekends off during ITB.  Beyond that, you will have to ask someone on here who is an 0321 or other SOF field and is more qualified in answering your questions.  Good luck to you in your future.  Don't quit.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 3, 2016)

Power breath, keep your lungs inflated, huge scissor kicks, and big wide sweeps with your arms. Most importantly: stay relaxed. 

Easy day.

If you're a strong swimmer, it won't be a problem. It'll click one day. Treading was always the easy part.. Until you put the tanks on jk.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 3, 2016)

tlock96 said:


> So I now have a very steep uphill battle, and I wish that I found this sight sooner, because now I know of all the treading I have to do. At this moment I leave for boot camp on the 8th and the problem is my treading water. I have a recon contract and have been swimming my ass off both with and without fins. However I have not worked as hard on my treading water ability with under a week left until I leave I'm hoping to overcome this set back.



Will you be going to SOI at Geiger or Pendleton?  If at Geiger there is a good pool right next door aboard Camp Johnson.  Not 5 minutes from Geiger.  Just FYI.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 3, 2016)

Successful waterborne training isn't about swimming.  It is about being comfortable in the water: whether finning, swimming, treading, or floating.

It is about minimizing energy expenditure and maximizing efficiency.  It is about controlling the mind and emotion while you are fatigued, cramping, and cold.  You will not be able to avoid these.  Accept it.

Control panic, control your breathing. 

Some keys:
(1)  As Hillclimb said, use you lungs as another Buoyancy Compensator.  Fill the lungs to max and use it to help keep the body afloat.  I use a combo of scissor kicks and egg beater.
(2)  Use smooth, gliding motion of the arms.  Think of the arms as wings: keep the leading edge of the hands slightly tilted up as you sweep the arms back and forth.  This motion can be used for propel forward and upwards (look at vids of penguins/seals as they swim).  This is much more efficient than flapping your arms up and down and is much less fatiguing.  There is only one time where short, jerky motions are acceptable. 
(3)  Learn to control panic.  Accept getting water in nose and learn to control coughing when water enters past the epiglottis.  Don't panic.
(4)  Maximize ventilation times, i.e. use the time that the head is out of water for inhalation.  Exhalation can come any time.

Those are my tips for now.  

If you or anyone else are serious about committing to your paths, I'll share some more tidbits.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 4, 2016)

As far as treading is concerned, I'm 6'3" and I have long legs and I found big scissor kicks much more efficient than the egg beater style of treading. Shorter guys seemed to have good success egg beating. Either way, keep those hip flexors loose and mobile!


----------



## Brill (Feb 4, 2016)

Where the hell were you guys in the early 90's?!?

Great advice by all! I used the "bar stool" method (act like sitting on a bar stool with elbows on the bar) when in flight gear. Just relax, breath, and go to your happy place.


----------



## tlock96 (Jun 4, 2016)

Little update I am now at SOI and in a few weeks when the split comes I will be going to MART.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey, good luck. Remember this true story: the Coast Guard just rescued a 61-year old guy who was fishing alone in the Gulf of Mexico and fell overboard...without a life vest...and treaded water for _20 hours_ before they got to him. Amazing what the human body can do when it has the incentive. I look forward to you coming back here a Recon Marine.


----------



## hiker91 (Jun 5, 2016)

Don't sweat it too much. Work on it until you leave. I recommend watching Youtube videos. Everybody will be on the same level when you get to MART (exclude the occasional genetically perfect specimens). You're all looking at about 5ish months out of the pool when you factor in MCRD and ITB. The MART instructors are there to give you the tools to succeed. Focus on the immediate first.


----------



## Etype (Jun 5, 2016)

bcrimz47 said:


> That's all there is to the right form, just keep doing two egg beater motions with your legs, correct?


I would spend time practicing an alternate tread also. I do a couple frog kicks when my egg beater muscles start wearing out.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 5, 2016)

If your body has the right natural buoyancy, simply taking a very deep breath, lightly treading with your arms and exhaling slowly will float you. 

As you get the end of the exhale and begin to sink, work your egg beater to stay up, then start the process over. 

 This uses little energy if you can swing it.  Try it, see if it works for you.


----------



## tlock96 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello all its been a while and the sting hasn't quite left yet but I wanted to update y'all that I was dropped from brpc 7-16 and am now at a different mos school.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 4, 2016)

We appreciate the update. I wish it would have worked out better you. Let us know what your MOS will be, when you get the chance.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 4, 2016)

tlock96 said:


> Hello all its been a while and the sting hasn't quite left yet but I wanted to update y'all that I was dropped from brpc 7-16 and am now at a different mos school.



It's not the end of the world.  Where are you headed?  Work your hardest and submit a lat move package back to recon or MARSOC.


----------



## tlock96 (Sep 5, 2016)

Currently I am at camp lejeune and my new mos will be 1142. And once I get enough time in this mos the plan is to submit a package and go back to Recon or to get a slot in A&S. And thank you all for the support.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 5, 2016)

tlock96 said:


> Currently I am at camp lejeune and my new mos will be 1142. And once I get enough time in this mos the plan is to submit a package and go back to Recon or to get a slot in A&S. And thank you all for the support.



Be the best 1142 you can be and keep your dreams close to yourself and your friends.  You don't want people in your MOS field to sabotage you in your quest to go Recon or MARSOC.  You don't need to keep it secret but don't be the guy they perceive to be marking time in their MOS until he can go somewhere else.


----------



## Coops (Sep 6, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what was the reason you got dropped?


----------

